# LED Strobe light review



## raydulce (May 11, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm a new guy.. but I've done a LOT of LED strobe light research in the past few weeks, and wanted to share with the group. I've been surfing this site becuase it had some useful information... and i want to share and give back a little.

I was looking for the brightest magnetic LED strobe light bar I could get my hands on (for a reasonable price of course: ~$500). After ordering in every bar I could think of at my local dealers, I put them side by side! Here's what I know.

- Sho-me Able 2 Luminator Mini Bar.
VERY impressive dead-straight on from the front or rear. Rivaled the best. However even from a few degrees off axis, it was horrible. Being 3 blocks away from my truck it was awesome. But just crossing to the other side of the road (still 3 blocks back) the bar was junk. I had really wanted this bar but it failed my expectations.

- Whelen Mini Justice
Nice bar. Its bright and low profile but bulky. Also since it uses the CON3 series front and rear, it just isn't the best. CON3s are nice, no question; but there's better out there. Let me quick get on a tangent:

-------
TANGENT :waving:

Most people say when comparing CON3 to Linear light heads, that CON3 are the brightest straight on while the linear style lights better at wide angles. THIS IS WRONG! Sorry about the caps, but i'm so sick of being told the wrong information. CON3 are good, but LINEAR win all around. Linears are brighter straight on, and also off axis. There is no question, put them side by side. Even a call to Whelen confirmed this. Some dealers and websites are just incorrect. Ok, back to the review...
-------

- Whelen Resopnder (with LINEAR series)
THE WINNER BY FAR. Awesome light off axis. Even better light straight on. I put this light up against everything I could get my hands on (within my price range) and it won every time. I even put it up against all of our company trucks. It won against everything...

The linear Responder uses the 500 series light heads which are great. They're bigger than the traditional LINz6 heads and therefore are more noticable. They also have an impressive heatsink compared to other lights (i called whelen directly). 



I wanted to share this because the Mini Justice is about $500 online, the Able 2 is about $400, and the Linear Responder is about $325. I felt the mini justice would be the best due to reputation and cost, but I was wrong. The responder is not only the cheapest, but is the brightest. 

Hope this helps!!! I'm ordering 4 responders tomorrow. Just wondering how many I should put on each truck!  One would work, but two would be much more fun!!!

Feel free to ask any questions. I"ll do my best to get back to you. One other quick tangent: Don't believe internet videos! There are so many ways to make one bar look good on camera. Only trust what you can see in person.


----------



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to PlowSite. :waving:

I have to agree. I just took delivery of my new Responder light bar. By far the brightest I have seen. I ordered from Strobes N' More, got it for $ 299 which is the best price I found anywhere. For the price and quality you can't go wrong.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Mini Liberty is a nice bar too.


----------

